# Miami, FL - Sully, F 8 months, B&T w/soft ears



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

Sully is the typical puppy, i have visited her and she is friendly, sweet and just wants to be loved. 
she is an owner surrender and is purebred but the owners didnt want her because of her soft ears.. which i personally think are very cute (and soft) 

SUlly MDAC 

she arrived on Dec 31st, and wants to start the year with a new family who loves her even with her friendly ears


















I know she is great with people and kids and other doggies.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Sully, Female 8months old, B&T*

There are so many great dogs in the south. UGH!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Sully, Female 8months old, B&T*

I would like to remind everyone when posting in *Urgent* that we have a format for the titles. It is the only way to keep from having duplicate threads, to make it easier for those Rescues who scan down the list looking for dogs in their area, and to have needed info at hand.

If you need to review the format it is stickied at the top of the *Urgent* section. 

Thanks


----------

